# MBTA Police cards, anyone?



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

HRD is showing me as getting a card with a date of 11/23. My girlfriend is getting one and 2 buddies from my Army Reserve unit. Anyone else hear anything? Does anyone know if their hiring process differs at all from other departments?


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Are you and your friends all disabled veterans?


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

All 4 of us are D-Vets


----------



## Dave978 (Oct 22, 2007)

I just got a card as well so. What do we do next.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I haven't seen the actual card. I'm just going off of the HRD websites info. It says to reply by 12/05. I'm sure there are easy to follow instructions on it, I've gotten a couple from the DOC that were straightforward. The HRD site can give more info on the whole process. Out of the 4 of us I'd say maybe only 3 reply and only 2 are even really interested. Good luck!!


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

Congrats guys and gals who have received notice (card or on HRD website) that they will be receiving a card. So, it is interesting to me that they start your BI before you interview and go through all of the other phases of the hiring process. Does anyone know why that is? Is a safe assumption that if you are getting a card, so long as you go through the process with no bumps in the road you are good to go? Forgive my ignorance, I am new to the Civil Service thing. I have a few buddies who are on with various civil service departments around the state, and it seems as though if you get a card you have a major foot in the door. I have only heard of literally one or two guys who have gotten cards and were not accepted. The only reason I ever heard was they had bad driving history. Any input?


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a question, it looks like I will be receiving a notice from the MBTA. Yes, I know it is not a sure thing, I most likely will not even get an interview. My question is I am currently working for a non civil service department now. Yes, I know I can't transfer to a civil service department, but if by the luck of the draw, I do get a job offer with the MBTA, do I have to attend their acadamy?


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

It must just be the D-Vets getting cards for now. Hopefully they get to the Vets in the 10 band next time around.
Good luck Sarge.

I see you had to 1 up my CAB. lol


----------

